# GamesMaster (Old TV show)



## whoomph (Apr 27, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> GamesMaster was a British television show, screened on Channel 4 from 1992 to 1998, and was the first ever UK television show dedicated to computer and video games. (wikipedia)Maffew (the guy who does Botchamania) has uploaded the entire first series of GamesMaster. I know they've been available on torrent sites in the past but I think it's great that they are on youtube for all to nostalgia hard over. They're all neatly presented here on Maffew's site. But heres the first part:
> [youtube]OuRyApQC8Yk[/youtube]​In case you didn't know, GamesMaster was the best. Games companies would sometimes make special competition cartridges (some dumped) specifically for the show. I wouldn't be surprised if at least one 'temper was on it at some point.
> I will also say that if you haven't heard of Maffew's Botchamania series, the formula is wrestling gone horribly/hilariously wrong, put to a soundtrack of 8-bit/midi or great covers of gaming classics. There's nearly 170 episodes. It might not be everyones cup of tea but here's his recent Castlevania one anyway
> 
> ...


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome- I can not wait to see Sir Patrick Moore provide some cheats again.


----------

